# Quelles piles pour un clavier sans fil ?



## gaethan (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Je vais poser une question surement complètement débile, j'assume : j'ai essayé de mettre des vieilles piles rechargeables dans un clavier sans fil qui va sur un imac et elles ne marchent pas.

A priori, une pille, c'est une pille. Mais en regardant de plus prêt, les piles livrées avec le clavier sont des 1,5 v alors que les rechargeables sont des 1,2v.... J'ai envie de me dire qu'il suffit d'acheter des rechargeables de 1,5v, j'imagine que ça existe. Mais j'ai tellement la poisse avec ces conneries que je vais faire une gaffe.

Comment faites vous, vous ? Vous acheter des paquets de piles tous les mois ? Des piles rechargeables ?


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2012)

Toutes les piles classique sont en 1,5 V, les rechargeables en 1,2 V, après, pour les recharchables, ces leurs puissances qui est importantes, je te conseil des 1200 Ma/h minimum.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------




gaethan a dit:


> j'ai essayé de mettre des vieilles piles rechargeables dans un clavier sans fil qui va sur un imac et elles ne marchent pas.



Elles sont soit HS ou déchargées, tout simplement.


----------



## gaethan (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci de répondre ! Je les ai rechargée avant de les mettre dans le clavier. Mais ça fait trois ou quatre ans que je ne m'en suis pas servie. Je vais les essayer sur un autre appareil.

Mais une pile rechargeable marche aussi bien qu'une pile normale sur un clavier (je précise : un clavier apple, livré avec le imac) ?

Même les piles, c'est compliqué !


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2012)

3/4 ans sans servir, elles sont HS, tout simplement


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2012)

Comme te l'explique "storme"  tes accus (on dit accu quand c'est rechargeable) sont HS.
Il va falloir que tu investisses dans de nouveaux accus.
Prends des accus type "LR06" ou encore "AA" d'une puissance &#8805; 2000 mAh.
Si le courant de charge de ton chargeur est réglable essais de ne pas dépasser 1/4 de la capacité de tes accus.
Il existe aujourd'hui des accus "FAD" (Faible Auto Décharge) qui peuvent rester longtemps non utilisés sans trop perdre de leur capacité. Investi plutôt dans ce genre là.


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2012)

Et si tu veut rester dans le made in Apple : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC500ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ


----------



## gaethan (3 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'ai bien fais de demander !


----------



## gaethan (3 Janvier 2012)

Une question quand même à Pepeye : qu'est ce que tu entends par "ne pas dépasser 1/4 de la capacité des accus" ?


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Si tu veux quelques informations sur les piles employées par Apple, jette un oeil par ici ===> Les accus Apple sont des Sanyo Eneloop


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Janvier 2012)

gaethan a dit:


> Une question quand même à Pepeye : qu'est ce que tu entends par "ne pas dépasser 1/4 de la capacité des accus" ?



Faisons simple: Si la capacité de ton accu est, par exemple, de 2000 mAh il est conseillé de ne pas le charger avec un courant de charge supérieur à 2000/4 = 500 mA
En fait et si l'on veut rester dans la "grande prudence" l'idéal est 1/7 soit dans ce même exemple: 2000/7 = 300 mA.
Si tu veux plus d'explications sur ce "vaste" sujet va sur ce forum:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Photonumerique/Accessoire/unique-chargeur-accus-sujet_146_1.htm
Bonne lecture !


----------



## gaethan (4 Janvier 2012)

Bon, je dois le dire, je comprend pas vraiment. Mais je vais essayer de trouver un chargeur réglable. Un grand merci !


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2012)

gaethan a dit:


> je dois le dire, je comprend pas vraiment.



Ton chargeur ne doit pas délivrer plus d'un quart de la puissance de tes piles 

Pour essayer de faire encore plus simple, pile de 100, chargeur de 25 (1/4) :rateau:


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2012)

Un des chargeurs le plus évolué et complet est celui ci:
http://www.ni-cd.net/accusphp/chargeur/commerce/fichechargeur.php?numerochargeur=104&type=E
Sa notice d'emploi en français est ici:
ftp://ftp2.ni-cd.net/nicd/chargeur/mhc9000.pdf
Tu y trouveras bien expliqué le choix des courants de charge des accus..
Il y a aussi celui ci (mais il est moins performant en fin de charge):
http://www.ni-cd.net/accusphp/chargeur/commerce/fichechargeur.php?numerochargeur=84&type=E
Pour les prix, je te laisse faire les recherches sur le net.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bon, je vais mettre mon grain de sel : je n'ai pas de clavier sans fil, mais juste une souris Bluetooth. Pour celle ci (ainsi que pour mon APN), j'utilise des batteries Ni-MH de 2500 mA/h. La durée avant rechargement est à peine inférieure à celle de piles alkalines courantes, et pour recharger ça, j'utilise un très vieux chargeur acheté naguère chez Carrouf (de la marque du magasin). C'est un chargeur dit "rapide" pour accus Ni-Cd AA de 500 mA/h (qu'il rechargeait en 4 heures au lieu de 12 pour les chargeurs courants de l'époque :rateau et AAA de 150 mA/h. Il lui faut environ 18 à 24 heures pour recharger des accus récents (de 1800 à 2500 ma/h pour les AA qu'il recharge à 150 mA/h ou 800 à 1000 mA/h pour les AAA qu'il recharge à 50 mA/h), mais j'ai des accus "AAA" de plus de cinq ans d'âge à usage intensif qui restent parfaitement opérationnels après  tout ce temps grâce à ce traitement.


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2012)

Varta 2700 mAh et chargeur de 150 mA depuis plus de 2 ans pour la Magic Mouse ........ et cela roule


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je vais mettre mon grain de sel : je n'ai pas de clavier sans fil, mais juste une souris Bluetooth. Pour celle ci (ainsi que pour mon APN), j'utilise des batteries Ni-MH de 2500 mA/h. La durée avant rechargement est à peine inférieure à celle de piles alkalines courantes, et pour recharger ça, j'utilise un très vieux chargeur acheté naguère chez Carrouf (de la marque du magasin). C'est un chargeur dit "rapide" pour accus Ni-Cd AA de 500 mA/h (qu'il rechargeait en 4 heures au lieu de 12 pour les chargeurs courants de l'époque :rateau et AAA de 150 mA/h. Il lui faut environ 18 à 24 heures pour recharger des accus récents (de 1800 à 2500 ma/h pour les AA qu'il recharge à 150 mA/h ou 800 à 1000 mA/h pour les AAA qu'il recharge à 50 mA/h), mais j'ai des accus "AAA" de plus de cinq ans d'âge à usage intensif qui restent parfaitement opérationnels après  tout ce temps grâce à ce traitement.



Ben vois tu, tu nous donnes un bon contre exemple de ce qui est très souvent expliqué sur ce forum dédié aux accus et chargeurs:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Photonumerique/Accessoire/unique-chargeur-accus-sujet_146_431.htm
Où les "spécialistes" ne cessent de mettre en garde contre les effets néfastes d'une charge trop rapide (fort courant) qui dégraderait rapidement les accus (pas les accus pros.)en les faisant chauffer: Ce qui leur est néfaste.
Ils préconisent constamment un faible courant (l'idéal serait C/7: où C= capacité en mAh de l'accu) au risque d'ailleurs que le chargeur "rate" la fin de charge...D'où le choix d'un chargeur adéquat ! 
A qui ou quoi se fier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ben vois tu, tu nous donnes un bon contre exemple de ce qui est très souvent expliqué sur ce forum dédié aux accus et chargeurs:
> http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Photonumerique/Accessoire/unique-chargeur-accus-sujet_146_431.htm
> Où les "spécialistes" ne cessent de mettre en garde contre les effets néfastes d'une charge trop rapide (fort courant) qui dégraderait rapidement les accus (pas les accus pros.)en les faisant chauffer: Ce qui leur est néfaste.
> Ils préconisent constamment un faible courant (l'idéal serait C/7: où C= capacité en mAh de l'accu) au risque d'ailleurs que le chargeur "rate" la fin de charge...D'où le choix d'un chargeur adéquat !
> A qui ou quoi se fier ?



Ben nan, en fait tu as mal lu, mon chargeur il charge les AA à 150 mA, soit à 6% de leur capacité nominale (C/16,66), et les AAA à 50 mA, soit 6,25% pour mes 800 mA/H (C/16) et 5% pour mes 1000 mA/h (C/20), donc il ne s'agit aucunement d'un contre-exemple, c'était un chargeur rapide pour les accus de l'époque (j'ai du l'acheter en 1991 ou 1992) qui ne faisaient que 500 mA/h pour les AA et 150 mA/h pour les AAA, mais depuis, les capacités ont été multipliées par 5 ou 6, il est donc devenu le chargeur "lent" idéal pour faire durer mes Ni-MH actuelles !

Par contre, comme c'est un chargeur pour accus Ni-Cd, il "rate" systématiquement la fin de la charge, c'est à moi de gérer (d'où le Clié sur mon bureau, qui ne sert plus qu'à ça et de calculette).


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Janvier 2012)

Désolé, j'ai lu trop vite et je n'ai pas séparé le temps présent du passé ! :rose:


----------

